# Peptides year round?



## Livebig14 (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey guys.  Wondering if I could run GHRP-6 and CJC-1293 year round 100mcg of each 3 times a day?  I would think the GH pulses would be quite beneficial for anyone even if your not a bodybuilder.  What do you guys think?


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 30, 2011)

How old are you bro? 

I am about to use that stack during my bridge.


----------



## Livebig14 (Oct 31, 2011)

mid twenties.  Already ran my first cycle but I just felt better overall while on GHRP-6.  You know if you can run it year round?


----------



## moresize (Oct 31, 2011)

what do you hope to gain by running the peptides?


----------



## suprfast (Oct 31, 2011)

when i spoke with a few vets here they said to stay on it.  Ill tune in for more answers though


----------



## Livebig14 (Oct 31, 2011)

moresize said:


> what do you hope to gain by running the peptides?


The GH pulses from GHRP-6 and CJC-1295 provide better sleep, increased recovery, as well as the hunger effects from the GHRP-6 which is perfect because I am just starting a 9 month bulking phase.


----------



## Livebig14 (Oct 31, 2011)

suprfast said:


> when i spoke with a few vets here they said to stay on it.  Ill tune in for more answers though


thanks man.  I will wait to see the other responses as well


----------



## suprfast (Oct 31, 2011)

OSL, GMO, and sloppy for knowledgeable on this.  I just dont want to incorrectly quote one of them.


----------



## pieguy (Oct 31, 2011)

GHRP2/6 and CJC-1295 w/o DAC, which do not desensitize so you can run them year round. I'm not so sure about IGF-LR3 or IGF-DES year round though. Remember hearing you need to come off it every 60 or so days, but don't quote me on that.

Unclez.org

check oldschoolifters blog post about GHRP-2 and CJC-1295 w/o DAC helping him recovery post shoulder injury. good read without going into crazy detail.


----------



## Livebig14 (Nov 1, 2011)

pieguy said:


> GHRP2/6 and CJC-1295 w/o DAC, which do not desensitize so you can run them year round. I'm not so sure about IGF-LR3 or IGF-DES year round though. Remember hearing you need to come off it every 60 or so days, but don't quote me on that.
> 
> Unclez.org
> 
> check oldschoolifters blog post about GHRP-2 and CJC-1295 w/o DAC helping him recovery post shoulder injury. good read without going into crazy detail.


thanks man thats what I needed to know.  Reps


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 2, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> The GH pulses from GHRP-6 and CJC-1295 provide better sleep, increased recovery, as well as the hunger effects from the GHRP-6 which is perfect because I am just starting a 9 month bulking phase.



What are you going to be running during your bulking phase?


----------

